# Best Content Filter



## Puritanhead (Dec 30, 2004)

I've come out of Christian colleges that filter the internet access for you... My dad had us using free and safe for a while when the free internet craze was going on before i went off for college. So, now I'd like to get a content filter to block objectionable materials and hook my sister up with one.

I noticed sorry programs at OfficeMax require that you type in the sites you block... I need a real filter-- not one where I stumble on something and block it thereafter. I like the idea of not tripping up on something by accident.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Dec 30, 2004)

Did someone say free?

http://www.we-blocker.com


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 30, 2004)

From that link;

HTTP/1.1 New Session Failed


----------



## 4ndr3w (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> From that link;
> 
> HTTP/1.1 New Session Failed



Looks like their website is down. That's the first issue out of them that I've seen. I use it and it works well.


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 30, 2004)

HTTP/1.1 New Session Failed

you get what you pay for?



I'll try it later


----------



## re4md (Dec 30, 2004)

We really like the McAfee Parental Controls. It is very easy to set levels for the different ages of children in your home. It logs every place you have been online whether there is an alert or not, so it really keeps everyone accountable! The only thing bad about it is that it only works with Internet Explorer.


----------

